# Kentucky May Saturday !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the silver Julip cups are out & polished - a few bottles of single barrel bourbons are packed - PIKE & I off 2 a Kentucky Derby party - held a friends farm - last count - at least a 100 people - children & pups - this is LIFESTYLE in Ky LOL


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We went to the derby for the first time yesterday! It landed on my 30th birthday so as a horse lover, I was obligated to go  Such a great experience. Even if my pick (Frosted) only came in 4th!

We had to board Birch overnight for the first time, along with Dexter (who's done "sleepovers" at daycare before but hates them). They were originally supposed to spend Friday and Saturday night but I ended up having the dog walkers pick them up from daycare Saturday night for us (since we were getting back too late to do it) so they were there to snuggle with when we got home


----------

